# Atlas Horizontal Mill



## 2430r (Apr 19, 2014)

I purchased an Atlas MFC Mill about a month ago. It was basically in decent condition. I have done a good cleaning on it and it seems ready to go. My question is would there be any problem with installing casters on the factory stand it came with? Since I am tight for space, it would make things a lot easier. Thanks.


----------



## iron man (Apr 19, 2014)

2430r said:


> I purchased an Atlas MFC Mill about a month ago. It was basically in decent condition. I have done a good cleaning on it and it seems ready to go. My question is would there be any problem with installing casters on the factory stand it came with? Since I am tight for space, it would make things a lot easier. Thanks.



 I have seen casters on a lot bigger mills than that one I cannot see why not. Ray


----------



## arlo (Apr 19, 2014)

2430r said:


> I purchased an Atlas MFC Mill about a month ago. It was basically in decent condition. I have done a good cleaning on it and it seems ready to go. My question is would there be any problem with installing casters on the factory stand it came with? Since I am tight for space, it would make things a lot easier. Thanks.



I built a flat cart out of scrap aluminum and put 3" swivel casters on all four corners.  The cart width is slightly larger than the Atlas stand so that the nuts holding the casters don't interfere with the stand legs.  In use on a smooth garage floor, it is stable and portable.


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 19, 2014)

Unlike the lathe, the mill does not depend for part of its stiffness on the bench or stand that it is bolted to (a lot of Atlas lathe performance problems can be traced to this).  However, if you do put the mill on a mobile stand, either use jack-up wheels or put effective brakes on all four wheels.  And jack-up wheels are much the better choice.  If the mill is easily movable while operating, you have an accident just waiting to happen.

Robert D.


----------



## LJP (Apr 20, 2014)

2430, I am working on a Atlas mill myself. If you can post a picture of that original base, I would be very interested in seeing it.
Thanks, Larry


----------



## 2430r (Apr 20, 2014)

LJP said:


> 2430, I am working on a Atlas mill myself. If you can post a picture of that original base, I would be very interested in seeing it.
> Thanks, Larry



Will do


----------



## arlo (Apr 26, 2014)

LJP said:


> 2430, I am working on a Atlas mill myself. If you can post a picture of that original base, I would be very interested in seeing it.
> Thanks, Larry



If you got the picture, I missed it.  Here's a few pictures of my base.  I bought this mill at a school auction and nearly every part that could be taken is now apparently a student's souvenir.  I assume that the base is the original but I'm not sure.  If you want dimensions or more information, let me know.


----------



## LJP (Apr 26, 2014)

Arlo, thanks for the pictures. I found a pretty nice cast iron base. Will take pictures tomorrow.


----------



## 2430r (Apr 26, 2014)

Hello All, Sorry for the delay in posting the pictures. My base is quite different from yours. Will post ASAP.


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 27, 2014)

That I know of (have catalogs showing), Atlas sold two different floor cabinets for the mill and shaper.  In the 1940's they offered the M1-750 hardwood cabinet.  It had one approximately file size drawer and an open shelf the same size under the heavy wood top.  By 1950, they offered the No. 9050 sheet metal floor cabinet.  It has an open shelf below and a drip pan on top.  I have one of those.  My take is that the steel stand shown below was made for something else and adapted to a mill.

Robert D.


----------



## VSAncona (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm still working on getting my mill cleaned up and put back together. Since mine didn't come with a stand, I took some time to build one. It's loosely based on the Atlas M1-750 wood stand that Robert mentioned above. I finished it up last week. Right now it just has an open shelf, but I am planning on filling the space with a couple of drawers.


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 29, 2014)

Nice looking bit of woodwork.

Robert D.


----------



## 2430r (Apr 29, 2014)

I agree, absolutely beautiful stand.


----------



## tertiaryjim (Apr 29, 2014)

I hope you cover the wood stand to keep chips off.
It's such nice work and too pretty to ruin with scratches.


----------



## wa5cab (May 2, 2014)

I'd suggest a drip/chip pan.  Dunno why Atlas doesn't appear to have offered one for the mill until the 9050 came out.

FWIW, I am looking for the two side pans.  Or lacking originals, dimensions and some photos showing how they attach to the main pan.  I have the main pan.

Robert D.


----------



## VSAncona (May 2, 2014)

Thanks for the compliments, guys. I lacquered the top to make clean up easier, but a chip pan would be a good idea too. I'll have to look for something that will work. I'm making an identical  second stand for my Atlas shaper. 

Robert, I don't know if this will help, but there is a photo of the side pans on the Flywheel Machine Tools site:

http://www.flywheelmachinetools.com/HobbieatlasMHC.html

Vince


----------



## Earl (May 2, 2014)

I have an Atlas MFC and it has the original wood cabinet.   It started life with an opening on each side.   I added a shelf and doors.  The previous owner of the mill made a chain driven lift with small wheels to raise the cabinet off the floor so it could be moved around.  flip a switch and it takes about 20 seconds to lift. move it where you want it,  flip the switch the other direction and it lowers.  once lowered, you can move the lift over to your welder (like I do) and raise it to move it where the mill was sitting     I will take some pictures later and post them.


----------



## frbutts (May 4, 2014)

VSAncona said:


> I'm still working on getting my mill cleaned up and put back together. Since mine didn't come with a stand, I took some time to build one. It's loosely based on the Atlas M1-750 wood stand that Robert mentioned above. I finished it up last week. Right now it just has an open shelf, but I am planning on filling the space with a couple of drawers.


wonderful stand Iwoundn't mind seeing pic's of the rest of you shop


----------



## VSAncona (May 4, 2014)

frbutts said:


> wonderful stand Iwoundn't mind seeing pic's of the rest of you shop



Thanks -- Aside from my lathe, I don't really have a "shop" to speak of right now. I'm still in the process of setting up my shop. But once I'm done I will post some pics.

Vince


----------



## Kroll (May 10, 2014)

I pick up a cheap lower section craftsman base,then using 2x2x1/8 angle iron lined the corners of the cabinet then using 2x3 angle iron for the mobile base with the cheaper leveling casters with locking pads.It works OK but I'm disappointed in the drawers,very cheap and flemsy---kroll


----------



## 34_40 (May 15, 2014)

Thanks to you all for sharing the pics of your stands/bases...  now that I'm a mill owner, I need to come up with something to set it onto! :thinking:

Your photos will help..  I'm lovin' that beautiful wooden piece but I'm no cabinet maker!


----------



## HalcyonDaze (May 30, 2014)

VSAncona said:


> ...but a chip pan would be a good idea too. I'll have to look for something that will work.  shaper.



This looks like a big oven pan, probably gotten at a commercial kitchen supply:


----------



## 34_40 (May 30, 2014)

Beautiful job you've donewith your mill there HalcyonDaze!


----------



## LJP (May 30, 2014)

HalcyonDaze, nice set up you have there! Base looks great.
Larry


----------



## HalcyonDaze (May 31, 2014)

34_40 said:


> Beautiful job you've donewith your mill there HalcyonDaze!



Oh, that's not mine.  Stole the pic from Vintage Machinery website.  My mill's done though, I'm going to use the base in the pic's to model mine after with a few improvements.  And I'm going to get one of those oven pans too.


----------



## 34_40 (May 31, 2014)

HalcyonDaze said:


> Oh, that's not mine.  Stole the pic from Vintage Machinery website.  My mill's done though, I'm going to use the base in the pic's to model mine after with a few improvements.  And I'm going to get one of those oven pans too.



AH, I see..  are you building the cabinet yourself?


----------



## Picker62 (Dec 1, 2015)

You might try a commercial cake /cookie pan. They have a 1" lip and are a heavy gauge steel or stainless steel that the mill could be mounted into. They can be found at industrial restaurant supply stores.


----------

